# DishHD Platinum?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Can someone please compare the AT180 with the DishHD Platinum? What is the difference between it and the AT180 besides the 25HD channels?


Thanks In Advance,
John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AEP is AT180 plus all movie packs and NBA TV (IIRC).
DishHD Platinum is AEP plus HD.

The difference is all the movie packages (except the Encore and TMC feeds in AT180) and the HD you mentioned.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> AEP is AT180 plus all movie packs and NBA TV (IIRC).
> DishHD Platinum is AEP plus HD.
> 
> The difference is all the movie packages (except the Encore and TMC feeds in AT180) and the HD you mentioned.


Can you point me somewhere where I can see what all the HD Channels are?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.dishtv.com/hd/index.shtml


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

What Sat are those on?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I haven't been around here for a while, so don't get mad at me if this has already have been answered.

If I currently have the Dish 811 and I have to get the New VIP211 Receiver to get the new HD programing, is the $49.99 Upgrade waived or not?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

JohnGfun said:


> I haven't been around here for a while, so don't get mad at me if this has already have been answered.
> 
> If I currently have the Dish 811 and I have to get the New VIP211 Receiver to get the new HD programing, is the $49.99 Upgrade waived or not?


 No, thats the "deal".


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, I can take that a couple of different ways.

Do you Mean... "Oh No, The Deal Is To Get It Waived"?

Or

Do you Mean... "No, It's not waived"?


Thanks,
John


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

JohnGfun said:


> Ok, I can take that a couple of different ways.
> 
> Do you Mean... "Oh No, The Deal Is To Get It Waived"?
> 
> ...


Sorry about that, here it is:

HD to HD Upgrade Offers
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $49
(If swapping requires return of existing receiver)


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks!

Called Dish. CSR Offered VIP 211 + The New Dish To Get The Rest Of HD Channels for $49.99 total, installed. I recently moved and needed Dish Mover Also. So The Tech is going to do it all Fri Morning. I'm hoping for the smoothest install possible!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

What Satellite are the HD Channels On anyway?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

17 of them are on 129° or 61.5° (pick one - the same national channels are on both).
The rest are on 110°. The 17 are the 15 Vooms and ESPN2HD/UniversalHD.

UniversalHD is *temporarily* available on 110° for the Olympics. It will move back to 129°/61.5° only (and new receivers only) after the Olympics - See other threads.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

JohnGfun said:


> Can someone please compare the AT180 with the DishHD Platinum? What is the difference between it and the AT180 besides the 25HD channels?
> 
> Thanks In Advance,
> John


your hbo,showtime,starz,cinemax


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

JohnGfun said:


> Can you point me somewhere where I can see what all the HD Channels are?


9420 up


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

cuquiandgus17 said:


> 9420 up


I don't have them yet. I was wanting a web address, which I got.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

If I already have a superdish 105, there is really no need for the 1000. Will they just install a single dish pointed at 61.5?


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

JohnGfun said:


> If I already have a superdish 105, there is really no need for the 1000. Will they just install a single dish pointed at 61.5?


I would think so.We have a SuperDish 121 on a post in gorund at back corner looking southwest over the house.Couple years ago it replaced a Dish 500 on the corner of the house when Fort Wayne locals were put on 121.So, when the installer came out he just added a new Dish 500 where the old one was, now looking at 61.5 and ran its wires to the switch location.Had to install a new switch and then inside with the new 211 is a "modulator" which provides power to the switch.Kind of a bulky box,but, I guess the new switch has to have it.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks once again!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

What are the USB & Ethernet ports used for, if anything yet? If they aren't used, what could they be used for in the future?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

USB - nothing yet.
Perhaps a PocketDish could be connected to use the 211 as a DVR recording to its hard drive?
Ethernet - nothing. Just there to drive 411 owners crazy because they don't have one.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> Ethernet - nothing. *Just there to drive 411 owners crazy because they don't have one.*


LOL


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Someone tell me whether this is true or not...
I got into an argument with a "Forgein-American" who I could hardly understand over this. On Saturday I called to switch my programing and get an install for the 211 and the new dish. I have the AT180 now, I told them that I wanted the DishHD Gold, which is not much different. So Last night I changed my mind and decided that I wanted the DishHD Platinum. I understand that I can't get the "NEW" HD Channels until I get the new dish and receiver, but I wanted the Platinum turned on last night, so I could at lease enjoy the movie channels until Friday(When the install is). I got up this morning and Checked To see if they were on. They wern't on, so I went to work, when I got home, I checked, still nothing. I called and got some Arab lady that I could not understand one bit. (This is a big thing that I can't stand). Anyway, She Goes "Sir, Since you need the new receiver, the new package will not be activated until Friday!" I said "Listen, I could care less about the HD Channels at this point, My Other receivers can pick up the Movie Channels, so I want it on NOW!" Then she said *"Since there is an open work order on your account, I cannot change you programing at this time"*

You Cannot Tell Me That That Is True...That Is a Load Of BS!

If someone can tell me that that statement is true, I will admit that I was wrong.

Also, can someone point me to a place to complain about all of the CSR's that you can't understand. What happened to Americans working with the public.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Do You Have A Problem with someone trying to be nice?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Does Anyone Have an answer to my question in post #23?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, that's always been the case. Nothing can be done to the account while you have an open work order.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Ok, I admit, I was wrong. But that is really stupid. I just don't understand that.

Earlier I decided to play CSR roulette, to try to get them on. I just got off the phone with a supervisor that spoke worse English that the CSR. Anyway, The CSR was VERY RUDE, so I asked for a supervisor. She was very understanding, and assured me that the CSR Would be talked to.

Oh Well. Watcha gonna do?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> I got into an argument with a "Foreign-American" who I could hardly understand.


It sure seems like a LOT of DISH's call center work is being done by off-shore call centers (mainly in the Philippines from what I have been told). Whoever is running them for DISH isn't doing a very good job of hiring people that are understandable by a lot of us "main-landers". When the new HD programming and ViP upgrade programs were announced I tried to get some information from one of those call centers but after a couple of tries I just gave up because of bad phone quality, poor English, the CSR not understanding what I was asking, and (worst of all) CSR providing (what I knew was) wrong information.

DISH really needs to do something about that. And whatever call center or CSR you get, the CSR ought to have the option to transfer the call to another person (or call center) where the customer can talk to a person that they can understand and that understands the customer. I have asked several times to speak to a different CSR and was told "_NO, I can not transfer you to a different person_". And, as John said, some of the supervisors that you CAN be transfered to, are worse (English wise) than the CSRs.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I hear you...Very Well Stated!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

believe it or not, the Indians will soon be the best at these out of country CSR situations. I've heard that one of the programs India has going is to teach their people who are looking to work in such places not only English, but "American accented" English. How wierd will it be in the near future to call and get someone from India who sounds like someone from Texas or Cali, or BOSTON! hahaha


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> believe it or not, the Indians will soon be the best at these out of country CSR situations. I've heard that one of the programs India has going is to teach their people who are looking to work in such places not only English, but "American accented" English. How wierd will it be in the near future to call and get someone from India who sounds like someone from Texas or Cali, or BOSTON! hahaha


That would be great! LOL


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I have a question.
I recently moved and I have a free Dish Mover thing. They come come tomorrow. What does Dish Mover Cover? When I got here, the previous owner had Superdish 105, which is what I needed, but he only had one outlet. I need four. The three other wires need to be buried and tunneled under a sidewalk. Is that included or is that extra. Because I know when I had my Dish Originally installed a couple of years ago, he charged me $1/foot/cable. 30 feet and 4 cables adds up to be alot! I just didn't know if that was included with the Dish Mover or not. I want to be prepared when he possibly asks me to hand over $70+. You know how it goes, I just don't want to be shocked! :eek2: LOL!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

That is surprising that no one knows anything?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well, the installer is here now. He will bury the cables for free, but he will not tunnel them below the sidewalk. He said he would bury them to the sidewalk, run them over the sidewalk, and for me to put a rug on over them. This is starting to piss me off, because now I have to chisel my sidewalk up, shove the cables in the crack and seal it up. I think an installer should do whatever it takes to finish and installation. I will update later.


----------



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

This is new for me, because the most property havoc I've seen as far as installation is concerned is drilling a hole in the wall. I did not have to pay anything extra for cabling during installs, so your previous installer was pulling your leg.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Hmmmm...Strange. This guy just said the all Dish Installers Can trench cable up to 50 feet without extra charge.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Trenching under an immovable object is a bigger challenge.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I ordered a 211. The installer just brought in a 411...Are those the same thing?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

211 is a 411 with an ethernet port on it. Other than that my understanding is they are functionally the same.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

um, i don't get why you needed to have the cable run over/under a sidewalk? that doesn't seem like a typical install to me


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Don't ask me. My Post # 32 States That That is Where The Dish Is. I asked Him to Move It And He Said That That Was The Only Place That It Will Work. There are Many Trees around my new house.


----------

